# HSS1332 running really rough this season



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

Just finished clearing my laneway and back patio with my HSS1332. It's running rough, and have no idea where to start. 

At the end of last season it was fine. I ran it til there was next to no gas in the tank, and I always use Shell 91 Vpower in it. 

Did an oil change last year, will do one again soon.

It ran ok for the first 5-10 minutes. Then with the choke fully pushed in, the revs would vary up and down a bit. I heard this was common I'd normally just pull the choke out a bit to smooth it out. Got to the point where it would backfire and shoot a small flame out the exhaust and run horrible with the choke all the way in. 

Where do I start?

I can take a video if that helps. 

Thx guys. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Sounds lean... If you still have the stock #102 jet and are within 1000ft of sea level, up it to a #110. That fixed it for me.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

Stock jet. Was thinking of changing it. 

But, it ran fine the last few seasons, since I got it. Why so rough now?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

Take the cover off the "air filter" and check the intake. Had the same performance issue a year ago after storage and I found a mouse nest in the intake!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I wonder if there was any water in the bowl and crystallized and minute pieces clogged up something?

anyway , i would take the time to remove bowl and pull the carb cover and clean out all passages . I see and hear this problem all the time at the beginning of winter. usually bad/old gas/water

but like already mentioned with these new machines , putting the larger jet in improves performance and gives you more power.

please check back when it is figured out.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

I bet it sucked in some water. When I did start using it, I noticed some steam coming from the exhaust area, like some snow had built up there and melted. 

I'll check everything out and report back. 

Thx guys. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I know it sounds a little silly, but double check to make sure the fuel shut-off lever is completely open. Also give the choke a quick pull while the engine is running just to make sure it's not sticking. I know those suggestions sound ridiculously obvious, but you know how it is....sometimes we have a tendency to "overthink" a problem and before you know it.... we're tearing down an engine only to discover the fuel line hose had a hairline crack. :banghead:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Freezn said:


> I know it sounds a little silly, but double check to make sure the fuel shut-off lever is completely open. Also give the chock a quick pull while the engine is running just to make sure it's not sticking. I know those suggestions sound ridiculously obvious, but you know how it is....sometimes we have a tendency to "overthink" a problem and before you know it.... we're tearing down an engine only to discover the fuel line hose had a tiny crack. :banghead:


you're right. sometimes the fix is easy or obvious. i tend to overthink sometimes and waste too much effort in the wrong direction


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

Sooooo mouse nest in the air box 

Cleaned it out no problem. How far into this do I need to go? Could some of it have been sucked into the engine at this point?

Thx

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

btm said:


> Could some of it have been sucked into the engine at this point?


If it was, then it's long gone out the exhaust... As long as the intake is clear before and after the carb, you should be good to go.


----------

